# Bindings for Capita doa



## BryanB (2 mo ago)

I just recently purchased the Capita DOA, and was wondering if anyone help me with which bindings to pair with it. I was thinking of union atlas or union stratas or union forces. Which would you guys suggest.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Strata or Ultra (if you don't care about forward lean)


----------

